# Nut Knot Nibbler Chew  Great for Hamsters



## furryfriendhut (Apr 17, 2011)

:001_smile:
If you are interested in owning a pet that is cute, fun to watch, and which requires a low degree of maintenance, you may want to consider a pet such as a hamster. These kinds of animals are great for people who love to have small mammals around the house, but who don't want to have to deal with all of the care that is necessary to raise happy and healthy cats or dogs. In the end, hamsters can be some of the most stress-free pets. At the same time, however, you should keep in mind that these animals, much like other pets, do need to be stimulated now and again. Also, they need to be groomed, just like other pets. If you are considering a hamster, you may want to purchase a Nut Knot Nibbler Chew. 

A Nut Know Nibbler Chew is a wooden toy with a nut inside. The hamster is going to want to eat the delicious nut, but she will have to chew through the toy first. There is no need to be concerned about the safety of chewing threw the wooden toy. The truth is that this toy is made with vegetable oil based paint, meaning that it is nontoxic. Not only is this toy harmless for your pet hamster, but it is actually good for her teeth. By chewing on the Nibbler, the hamster can wear down her teeth and sharpen her teeth. Once your hamster has gotten threw to the nut and has eaten it, you hamster probably will continue to chew the wood. This is a great way to keep your small pet in good health.

Another great thing that you can do with your Nut Knot Nibbler Chew is put your own treats inside. You can find other little hamster treats, such as Yogies and other special treats that are made for small animals just like yours. Many people who own hamsters don't think about them as real pets. Instead, they imagine them to be like ornaments that they don't really have to take care of. This is simply not the case. By treating your small mammal well, you can have a healthy hamster that lives for years and years.

When you are looking to purchase a Nut Knot Nibbler Chew, you can be sure to look online. Many people choose to go to the pet store. Keep in mind, however, that you are always going to spend more when you go to a conventional pet shop. Instead, you can go online, save money, and even read articles and forums about pets and pet health.


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

furryfriendhut said:


> :001_smile:
> If you are interested in owning a pet that is cute, fun to watch, and which requires a low degree of maintenance, you may want to consider a pet such as a hamster. These kinds of animals are great for people who love to have small mammals around the house, but who don't want to have to deal with all of the care that is necessary to raise happy and healthy cats or dogs. In the end, hamsters can be some of the most stress-free pets. At the same time, however, you should keep in mind that these animals, much like other pets, do need to be stimulated now and again. Also, they need to be groomed, just like other pets. If you are considering a hamster, you may want to purchase a Nut Knot Nibbler Chew.
> 
> A Nut Know Nibbler Chew is a wooden toy with a nut inside. The hamster is going to want to eat the delicious nut, but she will have to chew through the toy first. There is no need to be concerned about the safety of chewing threw the wooden toy. The truth is that this toy is made with vegetable oil based paint, meaning that it is nontoxic. Not only is this toy harmless for your pet hamster, but it is actually good for her teeth. By chewing on the Nibbler, the hamster can wear down her teeth and sharpen her teeth. Once your hamster has gotten threw to the nut and has eaten it, you hamster probably will continue to chew the wood. This is a great way to keep your small pet in good health.
> ...


i have one of theses for my hamsters, they seem too love it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

while the nut maybe "delicious" it should be removed before giving the toy to any animal.
the nut is an almond which is NOT safe as they contain cyanic acid (aka cyanide)

they are great toys though once the nut is removed, or there is a different version of it, cant remember who makes it, that doesnt have the nut in it


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

As said above, Almonds contain cyanic acid so should never be fed.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to go off topic but how can people eat almonds then? Am I being thick again?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry to go off topic but how can people eat almonds then? Am I being thick again?


We are bigger so can handle the toxin better than a small fluff


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> We are bigger so can handle the toxin better than a small fluff


So the answer is yes, I was being thick again :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

same way we can scoff a chocolate bar, but that would be toxic to a small furry too




i want chocolate now


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> same way we can scoff a chocolate bar, but that would be toxic to a small furry too
> 
> i want chocolate now


oh wait i thinking of something eles i thought they meant 
Google Image Result for http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/joan1972/TA-S61136CritterKa-Bob_l.jpg

:blushing::blushing:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

debs9019 said:


> oh wait i thinking of something eles i thought they meant
> Google Image Result for http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/joan1972/TA-S61136CritterKa-Bob_l.jpg
> 
> :blushing::blushing:


easy mistake :lol:

this is the nut knot nibbler
Superpet Big Nut Knot Nibbler > Guinea Pig Toy Chews > Guinea Pig Chews & Treats > Guinea Pigs > Small Animals > Main Section > UKPetSupplies

its pretty sad that i know most of the pet toys without looking them up, my excuse is we sell them and thats what im sticking to!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Pudding has one of these and completely ignores it. I was thinking of taking it out and putting something more useful in. *shrug*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think they do a similar thing in [email protected] minus the nut


----------

